# This looks like fun!!



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)




----------



## alana.stevens122 (25 d ago)

That does look fun


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want the backstory on this. It looks like there is a chicken coop on the roof. What's in those boxes on the front?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wacky RV includes a chicken coop


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

I think the backstory is : 
“O-oh, chicks just wanna have fu-un…”


----------

